# Where do you shop for high protein food when on a tight budget?



## Face (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum, in fact any bodybuilding forum for that matter! Wondered if anyone could give me some advice on where to shop for food with high protein content (e.g. fish, chicken, mince meat etc) when you are financially restricted? At the moment I would go to supermarkets and buy own label stuff. Anyone else do the same? I am aware of sites like musclefood.com but unless you have the budget to spend a significant amount on buying in bulk in one go it doesn't seem viable for poor folk like me...

I'd be very grateful if anyone could share with me where they shop. Perhaps there are retailers that I should know about for bodybuilders or people wanting to put on muscle on a budget?

Thanks you in advance!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The cheapest source of protein you're going to find in supermarkets is milk. (The cheapest protein source of all is unflavoured whey from somewhere like Bulk Powders or My Protein, but you need to buy in bulk when then have a good offer on which it sounds like you won't be able to do.)

Another key money saving step is to not have more protein than you need. If you don't use AAS and are focusing on gaining muscle/weight then 1.6g per kg bodyweight is a suggested upper limit for what you need to maximise results.

I've said all this because reducing the amount of meat you eat is the easiest way to save money. Beyond that it's a question of making the best of supermarket offers or seeing if you can do a deal with a local butcher on the basis of being a regular customer.


----------



## Face (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for that. Couple of questions on what you said. I was always told that it should be 2g of protein for every kg of body weight so that's what I was aiming for but by what you're saying I'm probably aiming too high in that respect? Also there seems to be a bit of, lets say debate, with regards to the quality of food you get at supermarkets and especially for things like red meat (steak and mince meat) and frozen chicken lets say. I guess what I mean is I hear people go on about the high fat content in mince meat (for example) and the water content in frozen chicken, the cheaper you spend on it. Is it just a case of sucking it up until you can afford to buy better quality ingredients do you think? Is it worth worrying about do you think?

I don't use AAS.

Thank you


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Tesco 500g lean turkey mince only £3.00 at the moment. 100g of protein.

Tin of tesco mackerel 66p. 20g of protein.

cheap enough.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Will2309 said:


> Tesco 500g lean turkey mince only £3.00 at the moment. 100g of protein.
> 
> Tin of tesco mackerel 66p. 20g of protein.
> 
> cheap enough.


 Second tesco's Turkey! The stir fry strips are spot on.


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

At Asda a can of tuna is 54p, 26g protein. You can get eggs there for 8p each.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Aldi Turkey mince £2 for 400g & Chicken thighs £1.79 for about 8 thighs.

I get around 100g of chicken from 2 thighs.


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

As above lidl aldi all cheap for meat eggs and tinned fish £15 for 5 bags of frozen chicken breast at farm foods.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Face said:


> Thanks for that. Couple of questions on what you said. I was always told that it should be 2g of protein for every kg of body weight so that's what I was aiming for but by what you're saying I'm probably aiming too high in that respect?


 You'll obviously get different views on this, but I took the 1.6 g / kg figure from the following fairly up to date review from a well respected researcher:

https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Stuart_Phillips/publication/232737390_Dietary_protein_requirements_and_adaptive_advantages_in_athletes/links/0912f50978f367bb82000000.pdf



> Also there seems to be a bit of, lets say debate, with regards to the quality of food you get at supermarkets and especially for things like red meat (steak and mince meat) and frozen chicken lets say. I guess what I mean is I hear people go on about the high fat content in mince meat (for example) and the water content in frozen chicken, the cheaper you spend on it. Is it just a case of sucking it up until you can afford to buy better quality ingredients do you think? Is it worth worrying about do you think?


 The fat content of meat will be on the label, as will the protein content. Some frozen chicken does contain more water though, with one giveaway being if there is salt listed on the ingredients. I'll be honest though and say I just by meat from Tesco and don't give this much thought.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

4pt carton of milk 75p from Aldi.

Should cover about half your daily protein requirements before you've even thought about food. If your really skint buy 2, although I wouldn't fancy necking 8 pints of milk a day.


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

was in aldi other day with misses (I don't normally go shopping)

and there turkey mince was at £1.79 for 450g thought was bargin and chucked loads in basket to be told by misses that its always that price

also many other things in there cheap too


----------

